
Joe Rogan Experience #1309 – Naval Ravikant (2019) [video] - simonebrunozzi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qHkcs3kG44
======
systemvoltage
I have mixed opinions about Naval. On one side of the spectrum, he has such a
great intellect to say very sensible things and on the other end he is one of
the most arrogant people I’ve ever heard. I just wish he was humble and down
to earth. Many people would be able to relate to him.

~~~
jonsno56
It’s a shame. He really did seem like a great guy and probably still has a lot
of meaningful stuff to say. I think with the pandemic and the surge in his
popularity combined, he didn’t know how to handle it and started acting
immature on Twitter. (If you look at his tweets pre and post pandemic, they
are very different. Pre pandemic, he seemed to stay truer to his principles of
not wasting time on “status games” like social media fights). I guess the
pandemic has really made (what seems like) even the best of us get a little
more cuckoo

~~~
loquor
Could you please link to a few of these posts? Partly because it would be
wrong to speak ill of someone without proof and also because I'm curious.

~~~
jonsno56
[https://mobile.twitter.com/naval/status/1262182228148146178](https://mobile.twitter.com/naval/status/1262182228148146178)

Moreover, scroll through Naval’s twitter replies on May 17 and you’ll see that
he trolls en masse a bunch of people who want to debate him regarding Canada.

He’s human, we’re all human, but you can imagine someone looking at his
trolling spree and feeling a little sad, as I did. I used to admire him a lot,
especially the way he tried to teach the importance of keeping your cool

------
2OEH8eoCRo0
This one is gold. I don't even watch JRE but I've watched this one a few
times.

